# Delta-q QuiQ Battery Charger Algorithms?



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Searching on this topic i found this post in the EVDL, also searching,

*[EVDL] List of Charge Profiles (algorithms) for Delta-Q QUIQ* http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29363&highlight=delta+charger+algorithms

So it looks like he never got an answer. Anything surface since that time?

The LEDs can blink out the number of the algorithm, but without some graphs or data tables that is useless information--i may have algo #73, but what does that actually do? i could change it to #72, but what does that do?

There is no external serial or USB port available, but there are two JTAG-like header ports on the inside, and it looks like they are using a Texas Instruments MSP430F147 microcontroller in the model number 912-4800.

Has anybody messed around with these chargers and figured out what the algorithms mean and how they work?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Are you using with lead? Those are both lead Flooded profiles. I have a PDF of some of the algorithms as I can't upload it. I can send to you if you email me. 

I have a programmer and work with Deltaq on getting lithium profiles. They don't freely distribute but will let me program them for the DIY crowd. The programmer connects to the charge leads and charges through those. The programmer connects via USB. 

I can program chargers for a fee and I have 9 different algorithms that work for most applications and scale depending on which voltage charger it is (48, 72, 96, etc)


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay thank you, i understand, will send email.

i did find a youtub video about how to change the algo using the tap method and another about using the USB programmer, which i suspect just does the 'tap' internal to the programmer box according to commands from the PC/USB. There was mention of a TSB document, US2008-797 as containing details of the algorithms.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll email ya. 

Also... There are only 10 default algorithms and they're all for lead. I'm not just changing them.... I'm removing the old and replacing with new ones. 

What batteries and how many in series?


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry to dredge up an older thread, but this still one seems to come up high on the list when googling for info on delta-q quiq charger profiles 

I came across this document which seems to discuss the details of some of the charge profiles available:
http://www.challengebatteries.com.au/storage/Algorithm Descriptions v1-6.pdf

Still have to go mess with my charger and see which ones I have loaded, but seems like it should come in handy!

Rob


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice document. I have something similar from DeltaQ. 

I will offer my services to program for a fee. You ship to me and pay for return shipping. The turnaround is usually quick. I update the firmware to lithium and add all of the Lithium profiles I have below.

I have the following, in the format of Charger model (48V, 72V, 96V) and then end voltage

1) 48V 49.2V, 72V 73.8V, 96V 98.4V
2) 48V 54.7V, 72V 82.044V, 96V 109.392V
3) 48V 55.44V, 72V 83.16V, 96V 110.88V
4) 48V 57V, 72V 85.5V, 96V 114V
5) 48V 58.392V, 72V 87.588V, 96V 116.784V
6) 48V 59.88V, 72V 89.1V, 96V 119.76V
7) 48V 60.792,72V 91.188V, 96V 121.584V
8) 48V 62.256, 72V 93.384V, 96V 124.512V
9) 48V 65.688V, 72V 98.532V, 96V 131.376V


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2017)

PM sent, Frodus  I need more lithium!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

PM replied! Email me at my biz address and we'll get you sorted! I do a ton of these for people.


----------



## DC DYNOMITE (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello , I bought a delta-q with the lithium 133.3 v algorithm and I'm trying to charge 400 of these lithium batteries. Can you tell me if this will work with these batteries. I haven't done anything yet but my setup would be 36 in series and 11 in parallel. Thanks , Norm


----------



## DC DYNOMITE (Nov 23, 2009)

One more spec page


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

DC DYNOMITE said:


> One more spec page


your charger is 133.3V
you have 36 in series
that's ~3.70V per cell.

Unfortunately, that will not charge the cells much, if at all. Those cells need to get to a higher voltage to charge properly. You won't be able to use that charger (That's pretty much the max it'll go) without decreasing the number of cells you're using in series.

I'd suggest 32-34 Cells in series and use a proper BMS to prevent from overcharging a cell OR get another algorithm installed that'll go slightly lower, preventing a possible overcharge situation.


----------



## DC DYNOMITE (Nov 23, 2009)

32 to 34 cells sounds fine to me ! How long should I leave it charging for ?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Til it reaches ~100% SOC.

You're going to have to do a little research on LiIon cells and charging. Essentially, as voltage rises to your charger's finish voltage, as the cells finish charging, the current will slowly taper off towards zero. This indicates that the cell is close to finished and is taking less energy. Once it gets sufficiently close to 0A, your BMS should tell the charger to stop, or you wait for the charger to finish. Most have algorithms that stop below a certain amperage.


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a quick Q charger and would like to charge samsung 60ah prismatics 24 in series 3.7 x 24 I have this charger Quik-Q 72v model 912-7200 Can it be adjusted to go high enough? 4.1 per cell is 98 volts or am I in the market for new charger? I would need a lithium algorithm also.


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

zapyourrideguy said:


> I have a quick Q charger and would like to charge samsung 60ah prismatics 24 in series 3.7 x 24 I have this charger Quik-Q 72v model 912-7200 Can it be adjusted to go high enough? 4.1 per cell is 98 volts or am I in the market for new charger? I would need a lithium algorithm also.


I know nothing of Delta-Q Quiq chargers. However, I've seen it stated that Elcon and TCCH chargers are based on the Delta-Q designs. The 72 V nominal TCCH charger that is closest (1.5 kW, 16 A max output) has a maximum charge voltage (at half maximum power) of 104 V. So if they are of a similar design, then yes, it sounds plausible that the Delta-Q could go to 98 V.

You'd need firmware from Delta-Q. I doubt that the similarities extend to being able to use TCCH firmware directly. Elcon have a facility in California where you can get chargers re-flashed for a different voltage / chemistry / etc. So you need to find the equivalent for Delta-Q, if there is one.

Edit: looks like Frodus can do this programming.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

zapyourrideguy said:


> I have a quick Q charger and would like to charge samsung 60ah prismatics 24 in series 3.7 x 24 I have this charger Quik-Q 72v model 912-7200 Can it be adjusted to go high enough? 4.1 per cell is 98 volts or am I in the market for new charger? I would need a lithium algorithm also.


Serial numbers starting with DQCT are programmable for Lithium. I can do it without an issue. 72V is nominal only, so chargers are made to go to higher voltages in order to charge the pack. 

You say prismatics, I've normally seen those being Lifepo4, and 3.7V is fully charged, and ~3.3V is nominal. What Make/Model cells are you using?

Either way I've got the following algorithms:
Alg ID: (72V model, charge cutoff)
#67: (72V 73.8V)
#128: (72V 82.044V)
#211: (72V 83.16V)
#163: (72V 85.5V)
#53: ( 72V 87.588V)
#123: (72V 89.1V)
#164: (72V 91.188V)
#135: (72V 93.384V)
*#177: (72V 98.532V)*

email me ([email protected]), I do programming for $50, quick turnaround (Can't do it for 3 weeks, as I'll be travelling, but normally I'm quick). I've programmed for tons of people on here and other forums.


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

These are BMW I3 modules 3.7 nominal 4.15 max Probably would want to play it safe and charge to 4.10
I have to first test IR and capacity to make sure I have a viable pack. There is one dead cell in one of the modules. I have 3 modules and am hoping to make 2) modules work. In another thread someone said the Icharger 106b internal resistance test feature would not work on these cells, are they too big?
As an alternative I was going to try using a harbour freight 100amp load tester to test internal resisistance. 3 seconds on, read the voltages and do the math. Should that work?
Once I have a 2) viable 45 volt modules I will send Frodus my charger for programming
Thanks


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

zapyourrideguy said:


> These are BMW I3 modules 3.7 nominal 4.15 max Probably would want to play it safe and charge to 4.10
> I have to first test IR and capacity to make sure I have a viable pack. There is one dead cell in one of the modules. I have 3 modules and am hoping to make 2) modules work. In another thread someone said the Icharger 106b internal resistance test feature would not work on these cells, are they too big?
> As an alternative I was going to try using a harbour freight 100amp load tester to test internal resisistance. 3 seconds on, read the voltages and do the math. Should that work?
> Once I have a 2) viable 45 volt modules I will send Frodus my charger for programming
> Thanks


Sounds good on the charger programming.

Concerning IR and Capacity: If you want to test the cells I have A CBA IV I would sell you, brand new, just haven't listed it out yet. Then you can sell once you're done with it. I think it's a PRO
http://www.westmountainradio.com/cba.php


It'd have to be ASAP, as I'll be out of the country as of Tuesday next week.


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

is it possible for you (Frodus) to program this charger so that I could later go to the higher voltage myself?
currently running 84 volts (assuming 4.0 volts per cell 21 cells) charge termination should be at 4.1 volts so 86.1 volts or thereabouts.
and when I go to the Zilla I will be at 24 cells at 96 volts or termination at 98.4 volts 
I have a quick Q charger and would like to charge samsung 60ah prismatic
I have this charger Quik-Q 72v model 912-7200 
Thanks
Mike
I tried to contact you off list (EMF contact page not working)


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The 72V and 96V chargers have ranges of what their electronics can handle. This is a physical limitation due to the power stages within each of the Chargers. i.e. you can't program a 72V charger to go beyond it's electronically designed voltage range.

The 72V algorithms I have for the 72V charger cover a range from 73.8VDC and 98.5VDC.
The 96V algorithms I have for the 96V charger cover a range from 98.4VDC and 131.3VDC

According to what you're asking, I could program with the following algorithms, and you'd have the ability to go between 73.8 and 98.5V. Anything outside that range, and you may need 2 different chargers. It sounds like we can use what you have to go between 84V and ~98.4V.

Alg ID: (72V model, charge cutoff)
#67: (72V 73.8V)
#128: (72V 82.044V)
#211: (72V 83.16V)
#163: (72V 85.5V)
#53: ( 72V 87.588V)
#123: (72V 89.1V)
#164: (72V 91.188V)
#135: (72V 93.384V)
#177: (72V 98.532V)


I would have to initially program it, but then after that, you can increment yourself without a programmer according to the instructions in the manual (I can send this to you).


----------



## johanliam (Jul 20, 2017)

Hope this helps you, http://support.delta-q.com/support/...-what-algorithm-should-i-use-with-my-charger-
_______________________________________
DC Pest Control


----------



## Gero (Jan 31, 2021)

Hello Travis,
in 2012 I purchased a Melex 391 48v cart which I use in our forest company. It is very useful for many tasks but after eight years of daily use I wore out two sets of Trojan T-105 batteries, probably because of bad roads in the forest (plenty of holes), a faulty charger and malfunction of the watering system. So recently I bought 32 LFP cells and built a nice battery box in 16S/ 2P configuration. I equipped this box with a 123smartBMS and cut-off relay for charge/ discharge and built this in my Melex. Everything is working fine but I would like to have some extra security for the charging process if the BMS should malfunction. Via Ebay I bought a Delta-Q Quiq 1500/ 48V unit, serial No. DQHA481844100018. This unit has one charging profile (237), which is for flooded high capacity lead-acid cells. for me your charging profiles seem to be exactly what I'm looking for, especially profile 5, which is very close to the recommended voltage. I also found a company which could transfer these profiles to my charger (it doesn't make sense to me buying the programming interface just for one time use). I would be very happy if you could send me these charging profiles.

Gero.

















frodus said:


> Nice document. I have something similar from DeltaQ.
> 
> I will offer my services to program for a fee. You ship to me and pay for return shipping. The turnaround is usually quick. I update the firmware to lithium and add all of the Lithium profiles I have below.
> 
> ...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

PM'd


----------



## mikeev1 (4 mo ago)

frodus said:


> Nice document. I have something similar from DeltaQ.
> 
> I will offer my services to program for a fee. You ship to me and pay for return shipping. The turnaround is usually quick. I update the firmware to lithium and add all of the Lithium profiles I have below.
> 
> ...


Are you still able to update these to work with Lithium?


----------

